# plant id? didn't plant it myself



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the name of this plant? I didn't plant it myself. It doesn't have roots and there's some snails attached to it's leaves (1st picture). 2nd picture is a close-up. I thought it was a carnivorous plant! What is it?

for info: right now in my tank I have:

Moss ball
Java moss
cabomba carolianna (also some floating on top)
Egeria densa
anubias nana


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia

There you go.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks a lot! So.. this is frightening! :deadhorse


----------

